# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Listat e pranimit në universitete

## Clickman

Kush ka ndonje liste te studenteve qe kane fituar shkollen e larte ne Shqiperi do ishte mire ta postonte ketu. 
 tek www.panorama.com.al keni listen e fakultetit te Ekonomise por nuk munda ta marr se browseri nuk e hap faqen e listes. 

Gjithsesi kjo eshte tema.

Thanks.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Me poshte keni adresat se ku mund te merrni listen e Fakultetit ku keni aplikuar.*


AKADEMIA E ARTEVE TIRANË-FAKULTETI I ARTEVE FIGURATIVE.
AKADEMIA E ARTEVE TIRANË-FAKULTETI I ARTIT SKENIK.
AKADEMIA E ARTEVE TIRANË-FAKULTETI I MUZIKËS.
AKADEMIA E KULTURËS FIZIKE DHE SPORTEVE-FEMRA.
AKADEMIA E KULTURËS FIZIKE DHE SPORTEVE-MESHKUJ.
UNIVERSITETI ALEKSANDËR XHUVANI ELBASAN-FAKULTETI EKONOMIK.
UNIVERSITETI ALEKSANDËR XHUVANI ELBASAN-FAKULTETI I GJUHËVE TË HUAJA.
UNIVERSITETI ALEKSANDËR XHUVANI ELBASAN-FAKULTETI I INFERMIERISË.
UNIVERSITETI ALEKSANDËR XHUVANI ELBASAN-FAKULTETI I MËSUESISË.
UNIVERSITETI ALEKSANDËR XHUVANI ELBASAN-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE HUMANE.
UNIVERSITETI ALEKSANDËR XHUVANI ELBASAN-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE SOCIALE.
UNIVERSITETI ALEKSANDËR XHUVANI ELBASAN-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE TË NATYRËS.
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR TIRANË-FAKULTETI I BUJQËSISË.
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR TIRANË-FAKULTETI I MJEKËSISË VETERINARE.
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR TIRANË-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE PYJORE.
UNIVERSITETI EQEREM ÇABEJ GJIROKASTËR-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE SHOQËRORE.
UNIVERSITETI EQEREM ÇABEJ GJIROKASTËR-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE TË EDUKIMIT.
UNIVERSITETI EQEREM ÇABEJ GJIROKASTËR-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE TË NATYRËS.
UNIVERSITETI FAN S. NOLI KORÇË-FAKULTETI EKONOMIK.
UNIVERSITETI FAN S. NOLI KORÇË-FAKULTETI I BUJQËSISË.
UNIVERSITETI FAN S. NOLI KORÇË-FAKULTETI I INFERMIERISË.
UNIVERSITETI FAN S. NOLI KORÇË-FAKULTETI I MËSUESISË.
UNIVERSITETI I DURRËSIT.
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS-FAKULTETI EKONOMIK.
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS-FAKULTETI I DREJTËSISË.
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS-FAKULTETI I GJUHËVE TË HUAJA.
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS-FAKULTETI I HISTORI FILOLOGJISË.
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS-FAKULTETI I INFERMIERISË..
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS-FAKULTETI I MJEKËSISË.
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE SOCIALE.
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE TË NATYRËS.
UNIVERSITETI ISMAIL QEMALI VLORË-FAKULTETI I GJUHËVE TË HUAJA.
UNIVERSITETI ISMAIL QEMALI VLORË-FAKULTETI I INFERMIERISË.
UNIVERSITETI ISMAIL QEMALI VLORË-FAKULTETI I MARINËS.
UNIVERSITETI ISMAIL QEMALI VLORË-FAKULTETI I MËSUESISË.
UNIVERSITETI ISMAIL QEMALI VLORË-FAKULTETI I TREGËTISË.
UNIVERSITETI LUIGJ GURAKUQI SHKODËR-FAKULTETI EKONOMIK.
UNIVERSITETI LUIGJ GURAKUQI SHKODËR-FAKULTETI I DREJTËSISË.
UNIVERSITETI LUIGJ GURAKUQI SHKODËR-FAKULTETI I GJUHËVE TË HUAJA.
UNIVERSITETI LUIGJ GURAKUQI SHKODËR-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE SHOQËRORE.
UNIVERSITETI LUIGJ GURAKUQI SHKODËR-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE TË EDUKIMIT.
UNIVERSITETI LUIGJ GURAKUQI SHKODËR-FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE TË NATYRËS.
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK TIRANË-FAKULTETI I GJEOLOGJISË.
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK TIRANË-FAKULTETI I INXHINIERISË ELEKTRIKE.
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK TIRANË-FAKULTETI I INXHINIERISË MEKANIKE.
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK TIRANË-FAKULTETI I INXHINIERISË SË NDËRTIMIT.
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK TIRANË-REKTORATI.

Ose mund ta merrni tek Faqa Zyrtare e Ministrise se Arsimit dhe Shkences. 

LISTAT E KANDIDATEVE NE UNIVERSITETE

*Ps: Keto nuk jane listat Studenteve qe kane fituar Shkollen e Larte.*

----------


## Lorencone

Po listen e kandidateve qe kane fituar e ke?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Listat kane dal neper fazeta po asnje gazete nuk i ka hedhur ne shtypin elektronik (ne faqet e tyre zyrtare) dhe nuk mund ti marr te gjithe emrat nje nga nje e ti shkruaj pasi nuk jane pak po mbi 5000 emra.

----------


## Clickman

ne cilen gazete mund ti lexosh online????

----------


## elbed

Ti rrojne listat e dala nga eksperimentet qe i shikojne ne enderr. Konkurimi ne universitet kete vit ishte "DESHTIM ME SUKSES"

----------


## pikachu

kush mund te me ndihmoje me listen e kandidateve qe kane fituar?? me thane qe ka dale..

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Gazetat Shqiptare i botojne vetem ne shtypin e shkruar dhe jo ne ate online (ne faqet e tyre te internetit). Kjo behet per shume arsye. 


Duhet te bleni gazetat per te pare listat.

----------


## Blue_sky

Ka ndonje forme per te pare fituesit e Mjekesise online?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Tiranë, më 12 shtator 2006* 

Dibra: Shpallen në të gjithë fakultetet listat e kandidatëve në pikë sipas rendit alfabetik 



Sot, në orën 15.00, fakultetet shpallin emrat dhe rezultatet e kandidatëve në pikë, sipas rendit alfabetik. Të gjithë kandidatët, që kanë pretendime të ndryshme lidhur me llogaritjen e pikëve, mund të paraqesin ankesat e tyre, nesër dhe pasnesër (13-14 shtator 2006) pranë Komisioneve të Pranimit në çdo fakultet, nga ora 08.00 deri në orën 15.00.

Koeficientet e shkollave dhe të bllok-lëndëve janë ata që janë botuar edhe në Guidën e Maturës Shtetërore 2006. Për këtë Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës ju ka dërguar sot një kujtesë zyrtare universiteteve. Ne bazë të koeficientëve të derguar sot, do bëhen korrigjimet në llogaritje, nëse do jetë e nevojshme, gjatë datave të mësipërme të procesit të ankimimit.

Tërheqim dhe një herë vëmendjen që renditja sipas pikëve dhe përcaktimi i fituesve për disa fakultete, i botuar në disa gazeta, nuk është një renditje zyrtare, por një renditje e bërë nga vetë te përditshmet.

Shpallja e fituesve sipas rezultateve/pikëve do të bëhet të shtunën, në datë 16 shtator 2006, në orën 15.00, në çdo fakultet. 

----------------------------------- 

Lidhur me situatën në Akademinë e Edukimit Fizik dhe Sporteve Vojo Kushi në Tiranë, mbas shkeljeve të rënda të konstatuara gjatë kontrolleve të ndryshme  në vitet e fundit për pranimet në Akademi, emërimet e pedagogëve, tenderat, dhënien e titujve shkencorë, si dhe pas vendimit të Senatit për të bllokuar shpalljen e rezultateve, duke cenuar mbi 400 konkurrentë, Ministri i Arsimit dhe Shkencës  vendosi shpalljen e zgjedhjeve të parakohshme në këtë Akademi. 

Me këtë akt, largohen nga detyra Rektori dhe Zv.rektori. Ky institucion do të drejtohet nga zv. rektori i komanduar Prof. Dr. Vesel Rizvanolli. 

Kërkesa e MASH-it për Akademinë e Sporteve është që shpallja e rezultateve te kandidateve të bëhet brenda afateve ligjore.


_Edit Dibra, Zëdhënëse e Maturës Shtetërore_


Marre tek: www.mash.gov.al

----------


## Clickman

ok ketu keni fituesit

http://www.mash.gov.al/LAJMET%20E%20...20fituesit.htm

shpresoj te gjeni ata qe  doni

----------


## Blue_sky

> ok ketu keni fituesit
> 
> http://www.mash.gov.al/LAJMET%20E%20...20fituesit.htm
> 
> shpresoj te gjeni ata qe  doni


Flm shume,me gezove...  :buzeqeshje:  cuni i xhaxhait paska fituar Mjekesine,s'guxoja ta pyesja direkt.

----------


## kurt.c

ej mua sme del...me del e pa vlefshme kjo adres...si ka mundesi

----------


## kurt.c

kush i ka listat e vitit 2008...po qe ti nxjerri ndonje nqs ka mundesi

----------


## kacaboti

KKUSH MUNDET TE ME POSTOJE LISTAT PER REZULTATET NE UNIVERSITETIN E SHKODRES PER DEGeN NJOHURI PER SHOQERINE PASI NUK E GJEJ DOT NE COM.FLM

----------

